# Yo Adrian...achem...yo Tam



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 4, 2009)

OMG, look what the cat drug in!  Yes my son is 10 months old. I can't believe it either. Two more months and I've got a ony year old. 

So, what have I been up to?  Working my tail off and working my tail off. I've lost about 35 lbs since Caleb was born and I'm really trying to look anorexic these days. LOL. Not really. But damn it I'm going to get into a bikini this next summer!

I'll try to update more with pics tonight. Miss you all. Love you all. 
Fit


----------



## Built (Nov 4, 2009)

Nice work on the post-baby weight-loss!  How much left to go, and how are you intending to reach this goal?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 4, 2009)

if I could lose another 10 to 12, I'd be happy dappy. I am about to finish a detox program and am about to join a new gym too. I'll have to work it out with the hubby so can watch the baby while I go workout. But that shouldn't be too big a deal. 

I'm going to continue to eat mostly veggies and protein.


----------



## Built (Nov 4, 2009)

Detox?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 4, 2009)

Yep: 21daybodymakeover.com

it's the most awesome program


----------



## Built (Nov 4, 2009)

21 Day Body Makeover FAQs | Frequently Asked Questions About 21 Day Body Makeover Program and Other Supplements / Nutraceuticals | 21DayBodyMakeover.com

$275 supplements and directions for the 21 Day Body Makeover program.

Jeepers!


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 4, 2009)

FITTY!!! OMG, Congrats on the Baby!!! GOD Speed you and yours!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 5, 2009)

Look! It's a bird! It's a plane! It's...! it's....!
SUPER TAM! 
yeah! 'bout dam time you came back 'round!
You're missed!
Glad to see you!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 6, 2009)

I'm so glad today is Friday. If it weren't, I might jump right out the window. I need sleep!!!

Coffee now!!!! Lol

oh, I'm going to visit the new gym tomorrow. I'm excited. I've been thinking that I'd like to get in shape and rum the Jingle Bell Run this year. If it's nit too cold, I may push Caleb in the stroller. 

Ok gotta go. More later.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 6, 2009)

Built said:


> 21 Day Body Makeover FAQs | Frequently Asked Questions About 21 Day Body Makeover Program and Other Supplements / Nutraceuticals | 21DayBodyMakeover.com
> 
> $275 supplements and directions for the 21 Day Body Makeover program.
> 
> Jeepers!




Yep, it's a little expensive but it works and I was so fortunate to have my mother-in-law buy it for me for my birthday.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 6, 2009)

Fitgirl70 said:


> I'm so glad today is Friday. If it weren't, I might jump right out the window. I need sleep!!!
> 
> Coffee now!!!! Lol
> 
> ...


hey you! Sounds like a great idea!
How far is it?


----------



## Pylon (Nov 9, 2009)




----------



## King Silverback (Nov 9, 2009)

Hey Fitty, hope all is well!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 16, 2010)

Congrats 

and hello!


----------



## katt (Feb 17, 2010)

Hi Fitty!

Nice to see you back    you have any pic's you can post of your cutie pie?


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 25, 2010)

NT? YOU LIVE!
Wassup, brotha!
Sorry about us....WHOOPIN' your ass in hockey....it happens...


How's things w/ you and the family?


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 16, 2010)

ok Tam...you slackin in here?


----------



## ALBOB (Mar 16, 2010)

Fitgirl70   naturaltan   Damn those names sound familiar.


----------

